# wooden hay/grain feeder DIY pattern



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am looking for instructions on how to build a small hay/grain feeder to put on our panals at fair in a couple weeks. We are not allowed to feed our goats hay on the ground. Ive looked online and cant find anything but pics. Thanks!!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

You can try buying one of those rubber pans! They can be fairly cheap, and are portable and very easy to clean and use! You can get one big one for hay and grain, or get two smaller ones. You can find them at many feed stores.

If you don't like that idea, what kind of panels/fencing are in the pens at the fair? If it's the straight bar you can't really hook anything onto there without zip ties or something. If it's chainlink or something similar(where you can hook things) there are many different feeders that hook right on the fence!

And if you don't like _that_ idea, what are you looking to make the feeder out of? What exactly are you looking to build? Pics would help


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/homemade-hay-feeders-150165/


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

Kaneel said:


> You can try buying one of those rubber pans! They can be fairly cheap, and are portable and very easy to clean and use! You can get one big one for hay and grain, or get two smaller ones. You can find them at many feed stores.
> 
> If you don't like that idea, what kind of panels/fencing are in the pens at the fair? If it's the straight bar you can't really hook anything onto there without zip ties or something. If it's chainlink or something similar(where you can hook things) there are many different feeders that hook right on the fence!
> 
> And if you don't like that idea, what are you looking to make the feeder out of? What exactly are you looking to build? Pics would help


Im not sure, this is our first year. Some use hay bags but I know ours would get tangled in them lol
I was thinking a wood feeder. I can wire or zip tie thats not a problem


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow karen those are cool! I'm going to have to try those in my barn


----------

